
Why does Google wants to be your bank? - agaase19
https://cnc.substack.com/p/why-does-google-wants-to-be-your
======
throwaheyy
Thee is no way I would trust a company that has such a cavalier attitude
towards its customers with anything remotely as important as finances.

------
controlledchaos
I want to fix the title of this article so badly.

~~~
agaase19
Hey,

What would you keep ? :)

~~~
heroprotagonist
I'd drop the 's' in 'wants' and keep the rest. Or drop 'does' from the
sentence and remove the question mark instead.

~~~
agaase19
Corrected! Thanks. English is not really my strong suit. :)

------
klyrs
Google is famous for dropping services on a whim. This one's going to be a
doozy. Profitable, too.

------
wombatmobile
Google is the world's biggest advertising company. It makes its money by
offering advertisers the highest return possible on their advertising dollars.
Google is able to do that by predicting what you will click on before you
click, and charging advertisers a premium to make sure the link that's
underneath your mouse or your finger when you click is going to their product
site.

How does Google know what you are likely to click on?

Shoshana Zuboff on surveillance capitalism | VPRO Documentary
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIXhnWUmMvw&t=29s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIXhnWUmMvw&t=29s)

------
bigchungus9000
Yes, let’s let an ad company track our spending habits. I don’t see any
problem here.

